# 528i Performance Upgrade Questions



## ralphwarren (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm new to the 5-series and had a few performance upgrade questions regarding a '98 528i. I'd like to do a few bulletproof, proven and reasonably-priced upgrades to make the car more track worthy.

Can I put a pair of 96-99 E36 M3 cams in the car? This is a hot upgrade on an E36 328 so I guess it would work well.

Can I replace the manifolds with US 3.2 headers? Again, this can be done on a 328 so it should work well here too.

Can I put a LSD diff from an E36 M3 in the back? What's a good ratio to use? I'm guessing a 3.15 LSD would be great. Does it fit?

I understand the 540i front brakes bolt right up - that sounds like a good upgrade as well.

Pulleys are easy and add reliable hp as well. Any issues there?

What's a well-built reasonably priced intake system? cold air intake?

Is there a web site, article or list archive that answers some of the questions like above.

Any help would be great. -Ralph Warren


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

ralphwarren said:


> I'm new to the 5-series and had a few performance upgrade questions regarding a '98 528i. I'd like to do a few bulletproof, proven and reasonably-priced upgrades to make the car more track worthy.
> 
> Can I put a pair of 96-99 E36 M3 cams in the car? This is a hot upgrade on an E36 328 so I guess it would work well.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Bimmerfest Forums! Check out the 5-Series welcome package for helpful info and links to a wealth of information outside of the forum.

I can offer personal experience from the Benfer Performance Cold Air Intake, I put one on my 530i and really like the results.

http://www.benferperformance.com/main.pl?sid=6128544295&page=pitem-bmw&product=BMW-E39-CCAI

The only drawback, if it really is one, is a whistling noise at certain rpms. I understand that most CAIs have this "feature." I have my "sound box" in tact and still have the noise, so it's not the lack of that part of the original intake system that's causing it.

I have increased throttle response and a sweet growl when I really get on the go pedal.

You *may* be able to upgrade the engine management software on a 1998 with a Shark Injector or other brand, later model year I6's can't take the software upgrade as I understand it.

Sorry, but on the other stuff I can't help you out. You do have ambitious goals and I'll be one to follow your progress if you choose to document it here. :thumbup:


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

is this the ralph warren who is also the cca driving instructor? 

I had a 98 528 up until a couple of months ago. If you're who i think you are, you may have instructed me in the past on the track with that car (i've changed to a m5 in the past year). I did the 540 brakes (straight swap, need calipers, rotors, hangers anti rattle clips, all must be from the same production date). I also did the confortti software and cai, nice noticable increase in power. The manifolds look pretty free flowing on the 528, i never messed with that. I was on the fence about the cams, ended up putting the money into an m5 instead! the 528i/5 already has a 293 gearset, but i was also thinking about swapping to maybe a 338 or so. I see kola motorsports now has them for the I6 e39's. With cams, pulleys and gears, it probably be pretty peppy! I also did the dinan stage 3 suspension on the car. It was a fun momentum car...
Mike


----------



## Rgol (Nov 22, 2002)

*Been There...Done That.....*

Ralph -

Welcome to the E39 world. I too have a 528i/5 and have researched your mods. Here is what I found:

1. Can I put a pair of 96-99 E36 M3 cams in the car? This is a hot upgrade on an E36 328 so I guess it would work well.

E36 Cams will not work. I spoke with the guys at Eurosport and I got the "red light." I know that Shrick makes cams for the M50TU and those will work. VAC Motorsports has them.

2. Can I replace the manifolds with US 3.2 headers? Again, this can be done on a 328 so it should work well here too.

I am not sure about this mod. However, I suspect that you cannot. Again, Schrick makes a manifold just for the M50TU.

3. Can I put a LSD diff from an E36 M3 in the back? What's a good ratio to use? I'm guessing a 3.15 LSD would be great. Does it fit?

I am unsure about this one. I am pretty sure that the E36 3.15 LSD will not fit. One that is a "bolt on" is a 3.15 Open Lock from a Euro 523i. It is about $1200.

4. I understand the 540i front brakes bolt right up - that sounds like a good upgrade as well.

Brakes from 540i and 530i are the same and will bolt on.

5. Pulleys are easy and add reliable hp as well. Any issues there? What's a well-built reasonably priced intake system? cold air intake?

I think Jim Conforti SW and intake is the best here. Combine with exhaust and Schrick cams and intake and you may have something.

Robert


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Rgol said:


> 1. Can I put a pair of 96-99 E36 M3 cams in the car? This is a hot upgrade on an E36 328 so I guess it would work well.
> 
> E36 Cams will not work. I spoke with the guys at Eurosport and I got the "red light." I know that Shrick makes cams for the M50TU and those will work. VAC Motorsports has them.


Hmm, that's odd. I spoke with eurosport about a year ago (maybe something has changed since) and they had a kit for the 328/528 with the m52 (note, the m50 tu was the e34 525i engine, with vanos,it was not used on the e39). They sent me a dyno graph which showed around 50 hp for the m3 cams, confortti software and cai. At the time, if i remember correctly cost could be between $2500 and $4k depending on new vs used parts etc. 
Mike


----------



## Rgol (Nov 22, 2002)

*You are right...*

The engine in the E46 328i and E39 528i is NOT the M50tu but the M52tu. I had written the wrong engine information. Contact Eurosport yourself. However, I am pretty sure that they will not work.

Robert


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Rgol said:


> The engine in the E46 328i and E39 528i is NOT the M50tu but the M52tu. I had written the wrong engine information. Contact Eurosport yourself. However, I am pretty sure that they will not work.
> 
> Robert


Perhaps our difference is model year. I had (and ralph posts that he has) a 98 528, which has single vanos, as did the e36 328(and e36 M3). 99 and later 2.8's had dual vanos, as did all of the US e46 sixes. Eurosport still has a single vanos kit using m3 cams etc on their web site for 2.8 liter engines 96-98, obviously different cams for the dual vanos engines from 99 on, like you have. I'd bet that's why they told you it wouldn't work, for your car.
Mike


----------

